# So yesterday while we were training.....



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I had to stop and think to myself WOW SHE'S GOOOOOOOD......

I am overjoyed at this time at how well my Brigitte has accomplished so many things. Each day I train with her. It has paid off wonderfully! Last night we went through EVERYTHING. I just want to brag about all she can do. 
She heels onleash and off, with a nice sit each time I stop, LEFT SIDE, I am extatic!!!!! It's the off leash that really makes me so proud.
She will sit and stay even if I go out of sight until released. WHOA!!
She will platz and stay until released. 
She will put her toys away and just take one out of her choice to play with at a time. 
She knows to wait, stay, stand, down, up, high fives, handshakes RIGHT OR LEFT, bring, touch, and "watch him". She understands the hand signals that go along with before I have coffee in the morning and don't wanna talk. She politely waits for her people to go in and out of a door before she does. Her house manners are as pefect as I can ask for...she lays on her fluffy bed and chills, she does not chew things that are not hers, she stays out from under foot, she does not beg or counter surf, and if it even matters, she tells me when another of her baby teeth has fallen out. 

Watch him is very interesting. She plops her butt down and watches a passing police cruiser or helicopter overhead, or an ambulance and she knows if they are coming by my street WAY before I can tell. I don't even have to say or indicate "watch him". she just..does...wierd no? She rides politely the Jeep also, just lies down and stays calm. Can I seriously have gotten a better girl??????????????? I think not !!!! LOL!!!
Well, not to make this too long, but I am very proud of her and had to share. Wonder where I'd be able to go to get her CGC at a years age. I'm confident she'd pass, I wanna do practice runs with her first. She is just going to turn 6 months. So I'll be searching! Thanks for reading guys, we have such awesome dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice to hear such a great brag! 

Long as we have a good mix of training with the fun stuff like hiking, playing with other dogs, fetch, general socialization........we can all end up with a great well rounded adult dog.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

Gratz!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my!! You have an Einstein!!! Of course she is a GSD!!! 

Sounds like you are doing a great job training her.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Good girl Brigitte! Give her a big hug and kiss for me


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She is a stunning girl and One to be so proud of with all she has learned so quickly!! Congratulations on a job well done....so now...when do we get to see new pics of the young lady??


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She's amazingly good, especially for being so young!


----------

